# problem while trying to install zipper



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

when i mount the tools cd i get this message
block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
i dont know if thats a problem or not, just wanting to know
when i say yes to install the 6.2 image, i get this message
backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.
i using a maxtor 40gig hd, its a fresh drive, its just a 'test' drive though
im going to use the original drive in both my dtivo's im just using this drive in case i screw anything up
thanks.


----------



## msommer (Apr 4, 2005)

The "mounting read only" message is normal. It is reporting the status of your CD drive, so no worries.

As for the backup target size issue, If the image you are restoring is the one from your main TIVO drive, then it may indeed be too big to fit. Or you may have an issue with the backup drive not recognizing all the free space. 

When you boot from the CD, the size of the drive should be reported on screen. To search for it, just hit "shift page up" until the screen scrolls to the info.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

i got the image from ptvupgrade
when you say backup drive are you referring to the tivo drive?
cause all i have hooked up to the pc is the tivo drive and the cdrom
ill check on how much space its showing, thanks!!


----------



## msommer (Apr 4, 2005)

Yes. When I say backup drive, I mean the spare 40 gig drive you are using as a test.

If you got the image from PTV, you should be good to go. 

Do you have the image file on your tools cd, or is it already loaded on the 40 gig drive?

I loaded the image on the drive first, then after confirming it worked in the TIVO, I moved it back to the PC and ran the Zipper. This worked well for me.

On my other two DTIVO's, I just pulled the drive and ran the zipper with no problems. Of course you always take a chance with that option.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

the pc was veryifying the 40 gigs and it still didnt work
so i just went ahead and used the original tivo drive and skipped the image install since its already on there and it all went good
thanks!!


----------



## a4wanman (Jun 21, 2005)

Ran into the same problem. The image is too big to restore to a 40GB drive. You'll have to create a backup and restore that backup to the 40GB drive. Or you could search the other database for 62small.mfs.


----------

